# a body to die for



## pimlicodude

This may seem a bit "fruity" or erotic, but I'm thinking how you would say "you've got a body to die for". The French forum discussed this at corps de rêve It seems to mean "I would happily die if I could get that". Another similar phrase is "some women would kill to have a body like yours". However, it doesn't have to be sexual. E.g. "a chocolate cake to die for" "a kitchen to die for", etc - see to die for and also An inspiring home with a kitchen to die for. | homify

You've got a body to die for: умереть бы за такое тело, using the infinitive+бы construction.

However, the derivation is a little unclear. Although one interpretation is that you would happily die if you could be like that or get something like that, it can also be used between the sexes, eg a woman referring to a man as having a "six-pack to die for" - see Bringing Billie Back for an example.

Of course, the woman isn't hoping to strike a bargain with the Devil whereby she will die in exchange for waking up in the next life with a six-pack (накаченный пресс). So maybe she means the six-pack is so attractive, she would be willing to die on behalf of that man. (This may be a kind of extension of the original meaning in paragraph 2). Maybe this is really: умереть бы ради такого пресса, or умереть бы, увидев такой пресс?

"X to die for" could be translated as обалденный/офигенный, but then that doesn't incorporate the "die" metaphor.


----------



## nizzebro

I'd say this is a cultural issue. In Russian, this idea is too serious to use it for a cake, sexy body or anything like that.
Instead, you can say "я готов за это _всё _отдать" (where "everything" might be associated with e.g. your property), but using the same phrasing in respect to life suggests self-sacrifice for a sacred goal. In principle, you still could hear such an exaggeration used occasionally, but it's not common - I'd rather expect it from someone too careless in the wording they use...


----------



## Kalaus

If you absolutely need to keep the "die" part, you could say: "Вот это фигурка! Умереть — не встать!" "Умереть — не встать" is pronounced without pauses, with a falling intonation and is used to express admiration or awe.


----------



## pimlicodude

Kalaus said:


> If you absolutely need to keep the "die" part, you could say: "Вот это фигурка! Умереть — не встать!" "Умереть — не встать" is pronounced without pauses, with a falling intonation and is used to express admiration or awe.


Funny? Die and not stand up - but then that is similar to "drop-dead gorgeous" and similar English phrases (which have the same reasoning behind them).


----------



## nizzebro

Also, for a burning desire, phrases like "я прямо умираю, так хочу мороженого" can be used (here, прямо = a colloquial "really" that helps to make it figurative). The object is typically a tasty food, or maybe visiting some beloved place. In literature, you can encounter "смерть как хочу", but in speech such referring to death, again, could sound harsh.


----------



## pimlicodude

nizzebro said:


> Also, for an burning desire, phrases like "я прямо умираю, так хочу мороженого" can be used (here, прямо = a colloquial "really" helps to make it figurative). The subject is typically a tasty food, or maybe visiting some beloved place.


Well, in English "I'm dying for some ice-cream".


----------



## Kalaus

pimlicodude said:


> Funny? Die and not stand up - but then that is similar to "drop-dead gorgeous" and similar English phrases (which have the same reasoning behind them).


Here's an example:


----------



## nizzebro

pimlicodude said:


> Funny? Die and not stand up - but then that is similar to "drop-dead gorgeous" and similar English phrases (which have the same reasoning behind them).


Yes, I think exactly it is.
And I'd say that "умереть — не встать" also implements an euphemistic masking approach, in a tricky way, as one doesn't say literally "упасть и умереть" but instead: "such that one can die and not stand up on their feet" (either after that, or maybe these just appear to be synonyms to double-copy the same idea - so the phrase gets such a feel of folksy couplets).


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> "X to die for" could be translated as обалденный/офигенный, but then that doesn't incorporate the "die" metaphor.


На русском существует такое мрачное двустишие питерского «андеграунда»:
«Пошел я к озеру утопленницу смотреть.
С такой бы вот утопленницей вместе помереть». (Олег Григорьев).
Если, однако, вчитаться поглубже, то не всё так уж плохо. Например, данное  двустишие хорошо переводится на английский благодаря его идиоматичности.
И ещё о Париже есть одно высказывание - но в нём нет русского характера. (Кому, в действительности, может понадобиться умирать при виде Парижа?).


----------



## Rosett

Kalaus said:


> If you absolutely need to keep the "die" part, you could say: "Вот это фигурка! Умереть — не встать!" "Умереть — не встать" is pronounced without pauses, with a falling intonation and is used to express admiration or awe.


«Умереть - не встать» - это «умереть со смеху». Действительно, причёска Мымры соответствует её прозвищу.


----------



## Vovan

Некоторые слова и выражения, которые можно творчески задействовать для перевода "to die for" (постпоз. атриб., юмор.), - добавлю и обобщу.

Нейтральные (в т.ч. умеренно-эмфатические):
_Готов на всё пойти ради X. Готов всё отдать ради X. Умираю, (как/так) хочу X. _​​Юмор:
_Жизнь состоялась (_или:_ прожита не зря). Больше ничего (для счастья/жизни) не надо/нужно. _​
На грани черного юмора или богохульства:
_Такой, ради (одного) которого стоит жить. Божественный/животворящий. Такой, на который молюсь. Такой, ради которого маму родную (или: родину) продал бы._​​Вульгарное:
_Такой, на который (при виде которого) кончаю._​​Сленг:
_отпад/отпадный._​​Крылатые выражения (и их дериваты):
_Умереть не встать (_дериват:_ упасть не встать). Увидеть Неаполь (_дериват_: Париж) и умереть._​


----------



## Awwal12

pimlicodude said:


> Maybe this is really: умереть бы ради такого пресса, or умереть бы, увидев такой пресс?


"Ради" is basically "for the sake of". The idea could be conveyed by simple "за" + acc. (and I'd either make the sentence personal "я бы умерла" or probably rebuild it as "можно умереть") - but, as the others have noted, the problem is none of that would be really idiomatic in Russian.


----------



## Maroseika

За такую фигуру умереть не жалко.


----------



## MIDAV

I'm fine with _ради_, in fact I would prefer it. I would also prefer _сдохнуть_. With me, it would go something like this:
_(такая) фигура (что ради неё _or_ ради которой) сдохнуть можно_

But it's certainly not nearly as concise as the English phase and not as idiomatic either.


----------



## pimlicodude

MIDAV said:


> I'm fine with _ради_, in fact I would prefer it. I would also prefer _сдохнуть_. With me, it would go something like this:
> _(такая) фигура (что ради неё _or_ ради которой) сдохнуть можно_
> 
> But it's certainly not nearly as concise as the English phase and not as idiomatic either.


I suppose all these suggestions wouldn't work with chocolate cake or kitchens. A kitchen to die for. такая кухня, сдохнуть можно?


----------



## Awwal12

I'd like to note (just in case) that "сдохнуть можно" and similar expressions are basically not about dying FOR something but rather about dying BECAUSE OF something (like at the sight of it).


----------



## Kalaus

Rosett said:


> «Умереть - не встать» - это «умереть со смеху». Действительно, причёска Мымры соответствует её прозвищу.


Спасибо вам за высказанное мнение — хоть и странно немного, что с вашей любовью к цитированию словарей вы его ничем не подкрепили.


----------



## MIDAV

pimlicodude said:


> I suppose all these suggestions wouldn't work with chocolate cake or kitchens. A kitchen to die for. такая кухня, сдохнуть можно?


You're right it's not gonna work (good assessment by the way!). I would still go with _сдохнуть_, like this for example:
_(такая) кухня (что) сдохнуть/сдохнешь от зависти_ – if it's somebody else's kitchen
_(такая) кухня (что) сдохнуть/сдохнешь как охота/хочется _– if it's a kitchen you are potentially buying

Somehow I can't hear much difference between (такая красота что) _сдохнуть можно_ and _умереть можно _except _сдохнуть _sounds more idiomatic to me.


----------



## Vovan

Another option is "до́́ смерти хочется (иметь)", but it only expresses the speaker's wish:
_До́ смерти хочется (иметь) такую кухню! (*≈ *I'm dying to have a kitchen like that!)_​


----------



## MIDAV

Vovan said:


> Another option is "до́́ смерти хочется (иметь)", but it only expresses the speaker's wish:
> _До́ смерти хочется (иметь) такую кухню! (*≈ *I'm dying to have a kitchen like that!)_​


Why don't you guys like _сдохнуть  
   Сдохнуть как хочется такую кухню_

Anyway, I tried to include an infinitive into my examples as I thought that would be syntactically closest to the English original.


----------



## Vovan

MIDAV said:


> Why don't you guys like _сдохнуть _


I think they it works all right. 
"Смертельно хочется" also comes to mind.


----------



## pimlicodude

Awwal12 said:


> I'd like to note (just in case) that "сдохнуть можно" and similar expressions are basically not about dying FOR something but rather about dying BECAUSE OF something (like at the sight of it).


Yes, that the second of the meanings of the English phrase I outlined above.


----------



## Rosett

Kalaus said:


> Спасибо вам за высказанное мнение — хоть и странно немного, что с вашей любовью к цитированию словарей вы его ничем не подкрепили.


Это сцена из известнейшего фильма, разобранного по косточкам зрителями и критиками. Секретарша втихую ухмыляется над попыткой начальницы «охорошиться».


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Это сцена из известнейшего фильма, разобранного по косточкам зрителями и критиками. Секретарша втихую ухмыляется над попыткой начальницы «охорошиться».


Это её персональный скрытый сарказм. Но само выражение значит то же, что и "полный отпад" или обалдеть можно".


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Это её персональный скрытый сарказм. Но само выражение значит то же, что и "полный отпад" или обалдеть можно".


Вы сами-то посмотрите на причёску Мымры. У секретарши полный рот, но давится она не бутербродом, а от смеха. Можете ли дать недвусмысленный пример «полного отпада/обалдения» от себя лично?


----------



## MIDAV

Also, as a pedantic technical person and all, I think the Russian phrase has to allow modifications to accommodate all the variations of the original that you will invariably encounter in English, such as _to take a bullet for_, _to kill for_ etc. (eventually _to exterminate the entire human race for_).

Ideally, the Russian phrase has to allow you to simply insert a verb or a verbal phrase to produce a similar meaning. Obviously, most of the options suggested above would not pass the test and some of them are not even verb-based. On the other hand, Maroseika's version (#13) would work fine with any other verb. I might modify it, for example replacing _за _with _ради, _but it is fine as it is too. 

NB: I had a female body in mind not a goddamn kitchen


----------

